# Applying a preset to multiple photos in LR MOBILE



## JonathanS (Jun 23, 2019)

Is there an easy way to apply a preset on an ipad pro running LR mobile CC to multiple pics without resorting to Apple shortcuts?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2019)

Not yet. Being able to sync edits to multiple photos was added to Android in the last release, so hopefully it won't be too long before we see it on iOS.


----------

